# Manual to Power Mirrors



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Does anyone know if the wiring is in the doors of 2002 Chevy 2500HD doors for power mirrors.
I have the manual towing mirrors and would like to go to the power heated towing mirrors if possible.

Thanks
BJ


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I do not believe the wiring would be there if the truck did not come with power/heated mirrors from the factory


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have heard different opinions. Some say its there others not. Guess I will have to pull a door panel and look.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

The wires are there for your truck.All you need is the switch with a new panel to activate the mirror head and you need the factory rear windshield defrost option to activate the heat.If you don't have that,you'll have to install a separate switch.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Tuney443 I knew someone would have the answer. Yup just going to use a switch for heat.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

campkd6;1331817 said:


> I have heard different opinions. Some say its there others not. Guess I will have to pull a door panel and look.


No need to pull your door panel.Just take off the black triangular mirror cover on the outside of your door and the wires will be there.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

did that no wires there


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

The earlier years years for this body style don't have a lot of pre-existing wiring for extra option. The later years, like '06 and '07 are pretty much wired for everything it seems. My '06 "work truck" has the plug-and-play wiring for fog lights, power seats, power mirrors, cab lights, auto dim mirror with temp and compass, just to name a few bells and whistles. 

In your case, I think that the power mirror switches are on the arm rest in the door panel in the same grouping of switches as the power windows, and in most cases I do believe that those two option go hand in hand so you may either need to do a little custom working or end up with dummy switches for power windows.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

My 06 did not. Most do not have the wiring. You can run the wires yourself. The only way the wiring might be there would be if you have power windows and locks.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

i have power everything just not mirrors. windows,locks,both seats, just not mirrors


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

If you or a friend has one of those snake scopes before you take the door panel apart it may be good to poke around with that first. I know on trucks ive changed mirrors on before ive dropped that harness out of my hands and when it hangs down in the door you'd never know it was there!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;1331994 said:


> If you or a friend has one of those snake scopes before you take the door panel apart it may be good to poke around with that first. I know on trucks ive changed mirrors on before ive dropped that harness out of my hands and when it hangs down in the door you'd never know it was there!


EXACTLY.I know they are there because I had a 2001 2500HD with manual mirrors and I changed them out for power and heated ones.GM did this I believe up to the NBS trucks and then what else is new--they wen't cheap and only wired trucks for the power options.Those wires are probably taped to the inside of the door,interior side--get a strong light in there and fish them out.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

sounds good i pulled the window switch out and tried to look i will just pull the panel off. gives me a good excuse to put the new speakers in the door that have been on the shelf for 6 months.


----------



## sledrider2005 (Nov 8, 2008)

i have an 03 2500 hd with the power extending mirrors they work off the left and right selector switch for the mirrors


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

any update?


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

No havent pulled the panels off yet. Maybe this weekend. And been waiting for a member near me to send pics of some mirrors he has for sale.


----------



## brant (Sep 10, 2014)

find out any more on this?


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

Not to steal a thread but 03 with power mirrors already do you think it would be pre wired for heated mirrors and built in turn signals


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

The thread is over 3 years old, doubt they're still looking


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I have heated mirrors on my 96 ram in 96 they only had power I put a set on from a 98 i have the heating system on A switch and can turn them on or off when ever i want i never leave them on for more than 20 min or so i think they look better than the chrome 6x9's


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

my 03 Silverado didn't come with turn signal mirrors. I bought a set with turn signal. it plug and play you will need to remove the door panel to get access to the harness for the mirror. as the harness runs from the mirror to the switch panel. and plugs in the under side of the switch panel.

to have heated mirrors you will need to have rear defrost

as for power exstend you will need to change your switch panel.


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Just to update this,, 
03-newer classic trucks that came with manual windows are not pre wired for power. You will need all wiring in doors and a complete dash harness. 
We do these trucks all the time so I'm pretty positive about this.. Lol


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

JAJA;1897144 said:


> Not to steal a thread but 03 with power mirrors already do you think it would be pre wired for heated mirrors and built in turn signals


Yes, you can upgrade to directional and power folding with your existing wiring, although you will need a new master switch for the power fold option.


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

buddymanzpop;1910442 said:


> Yes, you can upgrade to directional and power folding with your existing wiring, although you will need a new master switch for the power fold option.


You will also need a new heater control with a defrost button. If you already have that button for rear defrost then your good


----------

